# GT 1554 CUB CADET ISSUES



## Thomas Hoff (Sep 3, 2020)

Repairs and improvements over the years:
1. Ignition failure Kohler 27 HP: Replaced with earlier Kohler unit that did not have the adjustable timing electronics in it. Works perfect ever since.
2. Hydrostatic foot pedal falling out: Bracket holding the pedal bushings cracked and pedal fell. Cheap steel! Installed a "j-bolt" through the deck with locknuts above and below to support the pedal. Operates better than new. Keep it lubed up.
3. Deck pulley covers clog up: Installed 3 1/2" bolts under covers to raise them off the deck and allow cleaning out of grass debris while maintaining safety from the belts.
4. Drive belt: Like others, mine failed and cut the hydo unit fan blade off. Not easily replaced for sure. You may wish to see a dealer for this repair.
5.Keep extra front wheel bushings! Heavy wear factor. I change mine every year.
6. Coat underside of deck with a high quality durable paint yearly (when you sharpen the blades). Replace self tapping bolts with new bolts and locknuts. 
7. Deck rollers can be expensive, but I replaced every 3-4 years. It's worth it. 
8. Going on 12 years old and still at it! You just have to pay a little more attention to it. Remember, it's not the old Cubby anymore...now made by MTD.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the information Thomas


----------

